
Hacking my arm prosthesis to output CV so that it plugs into my synth [video] - miobrien
https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=qSKBtEBRWi4
======
floatingatoll
Previously on HN (46 comments, 2 months ago):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22342314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22342314)

~~~
lostlogin
The below comment there from horentis got me thinking.

> This is incredible. I think the next step from here - technology wise I mean
> - is figuring out how devices can tap into this without needing to lose a
> limb.

Accessibility mode, but not as I have seen it before.

~~~
sean2
From what I got out of his explanation, is that his prosthesis listens to the
nerve signals that would control the muscles of a left hand (which he doesn't
have). So, I think you could hook up a similar detector to your own arm for
similar effects, its just that your arm would twitch along with your commands.

I suspect the reason we don't see these built for able-bodied people is that
its easy to contact the fingers to buttons and knobs and read the muscle
activations through these cheap, well-understood pieces of hardware. Might be
slower than his input method though.

------
kitotik
Good lord.

I guess I knew this was possible, but seeing it in practice is something else
entirely.

I wonder if it’s output unipolar 0-10v or bipolar -5/+5 and how that “feels”
to the user.

~~~
elihu
Most CV signals can be positive or negative. For instance, there's a standard
for pitch CV that's 1 volt per octave. 0 volts might be middle C (whether it
is would vary depending on the synth and/or position of tuning knobs), and -1
volt would be an octave below middle C. (There's another hz/volt standard used
most notably by the Korg MS-20 where 0 volts == 0 hertz, but it hasn't caught
on as widely.)

If the prosthetic adapter only outputs positive voltage, you could just turn
the knob corresponding to the CV being controlled to its lowest setting
(assuming there is a knob and it is summed with rather than bypassed by the
jack).

~~~
kitotik
Right. I guess my question is more around the actual sensation and
expressiveness when using it.

Is it simply “the more I tense up the muscle the higher the voltage”?

Is it able to be more or less expressive than say a Cv joystick or a high
quality ribbon controller.

------
gcatalfamo
This is so fucking amazing. The “mind control” DJ is definitely a concert I
would attend. I wonder how much extendable is the prototype.

~~~
bnegreve
I know I'm not fun, but everything is "mind control". When you turn the knobs
on a synthesizer you control the music with your mind (not your hands). You
can also mind control the music with other devices such as an xy-pad
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaoss_Pad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaoss_Pad),
if you've ever tried it, the result is about the same as what you can ear in
the video.

So this is "mind control" in the same way that a trackpad can be used to mind
control the pointer on the screen. It's a device that allows you to control
two continuous variables with (almost) no physical effort. And yes it's
connected to the nerves, but what can you do with this that you can't do with
a joystick or a pad?

~~~
sevencolors
Oh. Thanks for, "explaining it". And also way to miss the point completely.

~~~
bnegreve
Oh come on it is not _that_ obvious. At least it took _me_ a while to realize
that this was not a superpower.

But you're right, I know I'm missing the point. I don't care, I can't help, I
need to know: can this guy do something that I cannot do with a trackpad?

~~~
gcatalfamo
It’s obvious we didn’t truly believe about “magic” mind control. He’s a
handicapped person that can do something truly amazing thanks to tech skills.

Even though we all possess the same electric signals let me tell you. Unless
you can chop your arm off you will never be able to do the same thing with
your bloody trackpad.

~~~
bnegreve
When I saw the video, I thought "wow there are so many crazy things that I
could do with this". Now I realize: probably not so much that I cannot already
do with a bloody trackpad. This is just something I wanted to share.

Of course this guy's story is inspiring.

------
pdkl95
Wow, that's a really cool project! I love the modular design of the prosthesis
that allowed the hand to be quickly exchanged with the CV output module. I
wonder how many independent signals you could learn to control using this type
of interface? I suspect at _least_ ~5 per arm (>=1 per finger), similar to the
fingering used for piano/guitar/etc?

While it isn't remotely as cool as controlling CV with you mind... someday I
should convert my Nintendo Power Glove into denkitribe's SynthGlove[1] MIDI
controller.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpLkX7X37D4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpLkX7X37D4)

------
twomoretime
I was thinking, I'd consider hacking off an arm if I could control a machine
with the stub, and then I realized, one likely does not need to remove any
appendages to interact with such a mind body interface. The future is coming.

~~~
type_enthusiast
It's happening! I'd say we're no more than five years away from a computer
interface that integrates with your existing fingers.

~~~
peteretep
> a computer interface that integrates with your existing fingers

Like ... a keyboard?

~~~
twomoretime
Imagine how much faster you could type if you interacted through muscle
twitches or directly through brain impulses. No latency from
pressing/releasing keys.

This would be a step beyond a keyboard. Imagine letting kids learn it while
they're young. Your WPM is limited by the speed of your mind!

~~~
klmadfejno
> Your WPM is limited by the speed of your mind!

I mean... it already is. This tech is highly unlikely to surpass keyboards for
a few reasons:

1) It needs to be customized for each user.

2) It needs really special hardware to read an accurate signal, especially if
there's no open channels to connect to via a missing limb.

3) The accuracy / speed tradeoff for muscle twitches vs. touch typing can't
possible be that good. The signal to noise ratio of brain impulses is bad.

4) The limiting factor on wpm typed for any original work of non trivial
length is going to be your thinking of the idea, not your typing of it.

5) Imagining the tech worked perfectly, such an interface would probably be
very mentally draining to use. Typing out a passage is easy to imagine doing,
but editing existing text? I feel exhausted just thinking about it.

------
nwsm
Awesome. I wonder how much control he has over the output. I assume it's easy
for him to hit min or max, but can he be accurate in the middle?

~~~
koheripbal
I imagine each of the sensors are binary - either picking up a signal or not -
so it probably depends on what "speed" he has set the "knob turning" to be,
and he sets it in the middle by holding on a sensor for a mid-range amount of
time.

Most fine precision motor skills are made with a orchestra of opposing muscle
stimuli.

It'll be interesting one day to see fully-integrated humans with these
digitally controlled devices. I imagine the human brain will be easy to train
to operate, say a cell phone, especially if it's integrated at a very young
age.

------
lilSebastian
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22342314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22342314)

------
kylek
This is so rad- I love that the prosthesis designers are so excited to work
with him on this. Really need to ditch those cables for bluetooth though.

------
zadler
I wonder how many channels he can get up to.

------
alexgodin
This is exactly the type of content I come to HN for.

------
sevencolors
That is fucking rad.

